# Best License Plate?



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

What are some of the personalized plates you guys have here? :cheers


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

*Best license plate*

My plate is: 2004 GTO


----------



## ITLXLR8 (Feb 6, 2005)

For now, I have the same one that I've had on all my F-Bodies

4XLR8N


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

don't have it yet, but planning on either GOTGOAT? or RICEBAIT...


----------



## PULSE04GTO (Dec 16, 2004)

RPDPLSE - Rapid Pulse....obviously on my pulse red m6


----------



## cyborg512 (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm from Iowa so my 2004 GTO vanity plate is gonna be (already paid for, just waiting for it to be made)

IA GOAT

...and I've found the cutest little ram horn goat for the car mascot (I have two teenage daughters and they love it...er, the mascot. Of COURSE they love the car!)

cy

p.s. for those of you that don't get puns, the plate has two meanings...it's an Iowa GTO and stating that is a goat)


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

*I just ordered mine..*

here in Ohio.

It says; U R SLOW

hahahahaha


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2005)

I didn't get a vanity plate, but here in MA new plates are like 12A-B34, 2 numbers, 2 letters, 2 numbers. A sign from God I'm sure, but I got _ _G-T_ _


----------



## brushbandit (Feb 21, 2005)

1bdingn


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm considering something along the lines of:

NT HERZ


----------



## SoloBiker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Ls1 M6*

On a Veterans' plate with US flag on the left


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

This isn't on mine, but on another GTO who's owner I recentely met.

SPD FRK


----------



## Jag Flash (Sep 26, 2004)

Talked to a guy here in Rockwall, his plate says "YA-I-KNO"


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Im planning on getting

SOGOBI1 SO GO BUY ONE or SOGOBY1 or VTEC HA


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

I have '05 GOAT' on order if the DMV would hurry up already.


----------



## TucsonGTO (Feb 28, 2005)

Careful what you ask for lisatw151, I thought my GTO was fast until a rice burner hung with me until we both had to slow down. You might spank the majority of the Civics you see, but dont make play for others in our horsepower league such as the mighty Supra aka "highway king" or a modified VR4, watch what you ask for, asking for bait might not be so much fun anymore.

That Civic I raced almost spanked my Goat, come to find out he is only running a Type R engine that is modified but considering the car weighs half of mine or more, it all comes down to hp/weight ratio. This guy was actually really nice and had modified his car very nicely.


----------



## tponeill (Feb 18, 2005)

Just waiting for the mailman

GITRDUN


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

"LS1 GTO" will be mine as soon as the DMV decides to send it to me.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

TucsonGTO said:


> Careful what you ask for lisatw151, I thought my GTO was fast until a rice burner hung with me until we both had to slow down. You might spank the majority of the Civics you see, but dont make play for others in our horsepower league such as the mighty Supra aka "highway king" or a modified VR4, watch what you ask for, asking for bait might not be so much fun anymore.
> 
> That Civic I raced almost spanked my Goat, come to find out he is only running a Type R engine that is modified but considering the car weighs half of mine or more, it all comes down to hp/weight ratio. This guy was actually really nice and had modified his car very nicely.


Catch him on a rolling 70 or 80, dust him like a chump. Those lightweights do good to about 100, then their lack of horses is overcome by drag.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

if i get it .....bdasgto.............bad ass gto!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cool


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

For my GTO, I have AUSE GTO

For my truck, I would like to get, but will never pass throught DMV, FAQ OPEC.


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

well i have had my goat almost 2 weeks..and still dont know what to put...what do yall think about these:

goat mny-goat money
r3d goat-red goat
05 goat
baaaaa
knkn bck-kicking back


----------



## MARS (Jan 17, 2005)

just got mine in

GOT 350


----------



## Warlock (Mar 10, 2005)

*Try these plates*

XLR8 = accelerate
BAD A55 = bad ass
2 Quik = too quick
SEE YA
U LUZ = you loose
DITECH = lost another one...


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

toolman said:


> "LS1 GTO" will be mine as soon as the DMV decides to send it to me.


That's mine, here in Arizona. Every State deserves to be honored.

:cheers


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Wanted "MYGTO" but someone beat me to the punch by only a month..! Wud'up wid dat..!  "Shoulda... Woulda... Coulda"... Oh Well, if you're reading this... congrats on the plate. 

Anyway, decided on "GOAT04". Now... the wait begins. They said 5 months, but knowing the DMV in Mass. probably more like 10 months.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Im thinkin "THUMPER"


----------



## goating (Mar 20, 2005)

I wanted GOATING but i would have had to pay a lot for having no number at the end. (IL thing) So I went with GTO ING 1. If I can't get that my 2nd choice was GOAT 400.


----------



## no rice (Mar 15, 2005)

> baaaaa


THat's great!!!

When I get mine, I'm thinking it will say either

NO RICE
UR2 SLO
UD LOSE
C YA
TRY ME


----------



## toddhson (Feb 20, 2005)

Just received "LS2 GOAT" today, looks good !!!!


----------



## deezdad (Mar 22, 2005)

redgoat said:


> well i have had my goat almost 2 weeks..and still dont know what to put...what do yall think about these:
> 
> goat mny-goat money
> r3d goat-red goat
> ...


i would think that you must be from virginia or sumthin


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

In Texas, we are limited to only six letters/numbers on a personalized plate. Needless to say, this really restricts our choices when it comes to cool plates.

I would love LS2 GOAT, but oops, too many numbers/letters.
RED GOAT? Nope.
GOAT 400? Nope.
GOAT 4ME? Nope.

Dang it.


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

mine says YUR SLOW


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Im a Green Bay Packers fan and am considering betting a Packers plate and putting GOATCHZ (goat cheese) on it


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

6QT110Z- 6 quarts, 11 ounces = 6 liters

Wanted to get 6-POINT-O but it wasn't available.

Also considered 6-DOT-O, GEE-T-OOH and Y-GET-A-GT


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

What else... QUIK LS2... but I also have GTO 2005 reserved. Still thinking.


----------



## 06GeeTeeOOH (Jul 2, 2006)

i need help thinkin of a plate in ohio i was thinkin 

Gee T Ohh 
6PointO 
Gotcha 


or jus my last name


:seeya:


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Just look at my avatar and login.


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

I ended up with 6.0 GOAT. Even though Texas only permits six letters/numbers, I was allowed to include the period between the 6 and the 0.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

here is mine. only 1 out of 50 people get it


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

*My Plate*

Mine Simply SayS:

Litl Gto

That Should Rattle The Old School!


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

*plates*

I am going to get WHOSNXT as I a fan of THE WHO.I already checked and it's not being used.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

A few I've been considering, each with an SR71 jet much like my Saab:

AUSIE GOAT (too many letters...)
AUSIE GTO (might work)
SIX PT OH
6 PT OH
GEE TEE OH (too many letters...)
G T OH
GT WHOAH
ELL ESS 2
LS G TO (kinda mixing LS2 [to] and GTO...)
BLK GOAT
I was also considering BAAAA someone had mentioned...

Many more considered...

Here's our Saab 9-5 Aero Wagon's plates. BTW, it means "Wagon Beat You". Fast though it is, it won't beat a Goat!


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have two either.
gtosht. GT...O S*** We always laugh that this is what the ricers say. Look its another GT....O S***

My other one is firefrk. I am a professional fire breather, and my stage name is the fire freak.


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

My license plate will say HUMBLR "HUMBLER" DE only allows six spots.:cool


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

My plate is IDOXLR8


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

My04gto


----------



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

Humbler05Tredm6 said:


> My license plate will say HUMBLR "HUMBLER" DE only allows six spots.:cool


I got the DE wildlife tag. The numbers are half the size as a standard plate. I believe in stealth...


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

NO TIKIT is my tag.

So far, so good.


----------



## gsxfanatic (Jun 4, 2006)

"a Jalope"


----------



## tlcmetrokc (Jul 8, 2006)

ours is: why try


----------



## 04GoatBoy (Jun 22, 2006)

Here is my Girlfriends


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

o6GOAT but if I wanted to be rude it would have said FAHQUE!


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

noz34me said:


> NO TIKIT is my tag.
> 
> So far, so good.


That's hilarious! Very original (and ball'sy I might add), I would think that
might be somewhat provoking!


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Mine says

"MY GOAT"


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

tlcmetrokc said:


> ours is: why try


There is a nice Mustang here in C'ville VA with the same tag. I like it.


----------



## fateBlowsUrMind (Jul 3, 2006)

My plate is FATE... thus my screen name... it all started on Motorcity Online... I LOVED that game EA sucks for nixing it... FATE was my racing screenname... I was happy/shocked it was not taken when I went to the BMV to get it =D


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

"SIXLITR"


California takes their sweat time in making them though :confused


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## ADCRUZINGTO (Jan 28, 2006)

*plate*

i was lookin at:
NO2OPEC
AUSSIGTO
KILRGOAT
GOATLVER
GTO GOAT
THOSE WERE TAKEN.I WENT WITH:

GOAT GTO

REMEMBER WHEN ASKED "WHAT DOES GOAT MEAN?" RESPOND:
1- GOATS EAT EVERYTHING
2- GRAN TORISMO OLOMAGATO
3- Greatest Of All Time (copyright mohammed ali productions inc.)
4- GOATS ARE COOL I AM A GOAT HERDER :lol:


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

My 2005 M6 Plate Reads

Litl Gto

That Should Drive The Purists Nuts!


----------



## 06gto6spd (Jul 6, 2006)

im in CALI and i just ordered 

*L8R DUDZ* (later dudes) then my freind with a vette ordered *L8R BRO* then my other freind with a Mustang ordered *L8R DOGG*

the cool thing is we all have muscle cars and there all black on black so when we cruise together it LOOKS TOO COOL


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Here is a few of mine!!

DTLS2=Don't Try LS2

WYW400=Wish You Would 400 hp

GTBALS=Got The Balls


400HP!=needs no explantion!!

If i rember i will post


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Florida*

FLORIDA "06GTO" (Support Law Enforcement)


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

The all-time funniest license plate I've ever encountered was on a 1986 Chevette owned by a girl I knew from college. Her plate was NOW469. I'm not joking! 

I also see a 4th gen vette with a plate that reads GOES200 :cool


----------



## jason (CMEXLR8) (May 2, 2006)

Cmexlr8 See Me Exelerate!!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

I just got them yesterday


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< -d


----------



## GRABN6 (Jul 29, 2006)

I just ordered "BAD GOAT" today. Also considered:

BADINTN = Bad Intention
6SPD LS2

RADRNTN = Raider Nation


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

God, I'm soooooo not a vanity plate sort of person, but I don't know if I'm going to be able to hold off with the Goat. Since ShoddyHog is my BBQ team name and my last name sounds almost like "shoddy", I've been trying to work those in...

SHOD-GTO
GTO-HAWG
BBQ-GOAT

and a few more that I can't recall at this second. My favorite vanity plate was owned by a friend and co-worker of mine when I worked for B of A in Livermore, CA. It was on his El Camino and said, "ONIWAMI". I couldn't figure that one out, so I finally asked. He said, I'll follow you down the street when we leave work, and you'll figure it out :lol: 

Gerry


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry guys I had my plate before I got my goat.

Fyrewal is on my Goat
ciscopx is on my wife's Escape 

I am a firewall engineer.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

IDNTWN2 is headed my way.....


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

*Works with any car...*

MNMNNMN

or

WUWUUW 

say it fast and corectly


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

"CPO GTO" on the way...Most folks won't get it but 
some will...U.S. Navy Chief Petty Officer (CPO)


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I saw this one today "COPBAIT"


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

SANDU002 said:


> I saw this one today "COPBAIT"


That's like the "notikt" or some form of 'no ticket' that someone
had posted on here...seems kinda provocative! Don't need any help
with the way this car begs to be driven!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Mine is TRY2PASS


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

CPO's GTO said:


> That's like the "notikt" or some form of 'no ticket' that someone
> had posted on here...seems kinda provocative! Don't need any help
> with the way this car begs to be driven!


NO TIKIT is the way my plate reads.

I'm counting on at least a little sense of humor- - - plus I don't drive as crazy as I used to- - -


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

05GOAT said:


> Mine is TRY2PASS


 
Good one!!!

I saw two vettes (c6) that said HIS C6 And the second one said HER C6


I would rather have that then wed rings anyday!!!!


----------



## WEDJ (Nov 9, 2005)

Just got mine:

EAT.RBR


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

noz34me said:


> NO TIKIT is the way my plate reads.
> 
> I'm counting on at least a little sense of humor- - - plus I don't drive as crazy as I used to- - -


I like it! The TRY2PASS is classic as well!:cheers


----------



## Idleclamp (Aug 2, 2006)

I just got mine for my '06:

AUTOFLT = It's has double meaning: Autoflight is the command for engaging the autopilot on the airplane I fly, and Auto-Flight...get it??? It flies...anyway that's mine. Others I considered

BUH BYE
IDLCLMP
2FAST4U
GEETEO
CEE YA

Another one I saw in Tulsa was GOGOGTO, I thought it was clever.


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

04GoatBoy said:


> Here is my Girlfriends



ROTFL!

She ever get a ticket for that?


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm going over to the Secretary of State's office tomorrow to order personalized plates...I have several ideas in mind, I'll see if they're available tomorrow.

Some good ones that I won't be using but some of you might would be...

YBYRICE
YBYABMW
4PT6ETR
CAT5GTO
6PT0YEA


----------



## B58Hustler (Apr 14, 2006)

Lip Out


----------



## tjblake (Jun 29, 2006)

Not a true vanity plate but... Just picked up a classic orange GR-RRR! GTO plate. Put it in the back window.


----------



## Mea Toy (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's Mine*

Mea Toy

Mea - because little ones cant say Maria and it's my Toy!


----------



## cmikeq (May 16, 2006)

Interesting enough, I've never thought of getting a vanity plate. When I got the plate for my Firebird, it read W57 SPD. Then I got an 04 GTO and switched it to the new car. Kinda fitting I think...I just can't figure out what the W should stand for...


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Mine reads "400 PNYS"


----------



## OBXGTO (Jul 10, 2006)

BNVUS not really original, but who cares


----------



## crusader (Jun 8, 2007)

I know this thread is really old but...

my plate is FAST X 2


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

I've toyed with the idea for months now, and narrowed it down to

RICE CKR [cooker]
HYBRID
6POINTO [available in michigan]
CL HPWR [you really need to think about that one]


----------



## JS1965 (Jul 1, 2005)

How about plain ole GRRRR


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

tanktronic said:


> I've toyed with the idea for months now, and narrowed it down to
> 
> RICE CKR [cooker]
> HYBRID
> ...


HYBRID?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Got this one coming... Gotta think just a touch

SILS2DE



For a Black GTO

ABORGNL


----------



## AQuick1 (Aug 11, 2006)

AZ plate NOTSLO


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Sleepy


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

ONLY484 (1 of 484 BOM, M6, 18's)


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*plates*

i was thinking of some thing like rapdcab or shrtbus since it is yellow and short but fast too


----------



## kanoatomm (Jan 31, 2006)

*License Plate*

2005 Gto
Ga Plate Is Aok Gto


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Got this one coming... Gotta think just a touch
> 
> SILS2DE
> 
> ...


Does not one of you catch the meaning of this plate? Im thinking it is very cool...... come on - give it a try.


----------



## Zulu (Jan 21, 2005)

GTO KLR

:lol:


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

HVYFUEL

SC plate has state logo at top of plate that reads "Nothing could be finer"


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

My sister is going to buy my plates for me. California

I'm stuck between: "SMOKE M" or "GOTGOAT"

There's also: VETSPWN, CEE YAH, KATCHUP, INAHURY, GOATPWR, CYA L8R, GOATN8R, SMASHIN, F8RACR, POWND, KIKROCS, GOATMAN, BEETCHA, GOTOGO, 8CHA UP, THATHRT, DONT H8.


----------



## crimtidefan (May 22, 2007)

*my tag*

Here in Alabama. My tag reads: GTOCNGO (GTO can go).


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Fine - Ill tell you all....


SILS2DE = LS2 Inside


----------



## SICKS.OH (Jan 22, 2007)

*Plate*

mine is 

SICKS.OH

go to give the person behind me something to think about other than getting blown away.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*INEEDGAS*


----------



## sjbbq (Nov 8, 2004)

*texas issued is cool*

The plate i got from State is cool enough. Z84-NFL. I am a big guy and last superbowl , somebody ask me was i ex NFL? i think:cheers :seeya: the Goat would be a good lineman's car.


----------



## ybother (Feb 14, 2007)

*My plate*

In Ohio my plate is Ybother. Cause I am going to win!!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

In a single plate state, "BYE BYE".


----------



## aspiringGTOguy (Jul 18, 2007)

ShoddyHog said:


> It was on his El Camino and said, "ONIWAMI". I couldn't figure that one out, so I finally asked. He said, I'll follow you down the street when we leave work, and you'll figure it out


wow it took alot of thought process but i finally figured it out... i'm a wino... except for the wino part... is it supposed to be like winner??


----------



## 04JRB (Apr 7, 2006)

Michigan plate

PBM GTO


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Maryland plate

ONLY484


----------



## GoatU (Jul 24, 2007)

Goat U


----------



## ADCRUZINGTO (Jan 28, 2006)

NYS: GOAT GTO

alot of cool plates out there! good work everybody.:cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

This lady had SMKFORD on her 4th Gen SS.
I was thinking THXPRIUS for mine. Thanks to Prius I have more go go juice for the Goat.


----------



## GoatU (Jul 24, 2007)

The first one is officially mine.
The remainder were available for order via CA DMV; as of 07/01/2007:








Balboa is the town I live in.


----------



## monaro (Jul 30, 2004)

I like just plain MONARO.:cool


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Ny: Cycloned


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is mine.


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

My second choice was RDRB8T Can anyone guess what that is? It's kind of tricky but just sound it out.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Radar Bait or Raider Bait. Oakland?


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Very good, I was thinking Radar Bait.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

i'm trying to get: DTROIT FE. detroit iron


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Call me crazy, I've never been into vanity plates.... Kinda like wearing a Gold's Gym t-shirt with the sleeves cut off... It's kinda silly, and if you ever start showing your a$$ in a bar, a quiet guy in a plain white t-shirt yanks you outside by the scruff of your neck and splatters you about the parking lot...

Walk softly and carry a big stick...

I've got some friends with very low-key 10-second street cars that consider vanity plates as open invitations to humiliate..


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

bondosGTO said:


> i'm trying to get: DTROIT FE. detroit iron


You realize of course that every Ford fan out there will think your plate means Detroit Ford Edsel, the 352/390/406/427/428 Ford engine family, more commonly referred to as the "FE" series of engines...

If I saw that plate, I'd assume you sold your '69 Torino, and transferred your old vanity plate to your Goat!!


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

The LS1/2 is aluminum :cool


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

bg2m8o said:


> The LS1/2 is aluminum :cool


And the rest of the car was built in Australia....


----------



## Idleclamp (Aug 2, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> And the rest of the car was built in Australia....


+1...:cheers


----------



## GoatU (Jul 24, 2007)

...and the LS2 engine is of Bowling Green, Kentucky affiliation!


----------



## gbanks (Apr 23, 2007)

400hpls2


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Plate*

My 05 GTO has 

LOWET for it's plate


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

Kewlwip


----------

